# Trek vs. Motobecane vs. Windsor vs. Specialized - Help a New Rider!



## bw21638 (May 28, 2009)

Here's the skinny...

2 New Riders, 30 years old, 1 male and 1 female, doing 2 mini-triathlons in 2009 (perhaps many more in coming years), never ridden road bikes before (only mountain/hybrid bikes)...

Having said all that, we've visited local bike shops and reviewed the Trek 1.2 and the equivalent bike for Specialized. We're torn between buying from a local bike shop for a brand name such (Trek, Specialized) or going direct to get a bike such as Motobecane or Windsor or another model for one-half to two-thirds the price and parts that are 2 or 3 grades better (Shimano 105 Series vs. Shimano Sora, for example).

What are we missing? Example: we can get a Windsor Falkirk (full carbon bike) for $997 or a Trek 1.2 for $895. Seems like the $102 more is worth the significant difference in parts (full carbon frame, Tiagra F-Type front derail., 105 rear derail., Tiagra STI shifter, etc.).

Finally, is this type of bike overkill for a few triathlons per year? We're not looking to climb mountains or tackle aggressive grading as much as going the distance over moderate inclines/declines.

Please help some new riders! Thank you to all!

(*please note: in all cases, we would be using a local bike shop's services for regular maintenance, replacement parts, upgrades, etc., so the local bike shop still gets the business over time...)


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Most will say that you should support your local bike shop (LBS) so that you can ensure that the bike fits you and that you will get good after market service. 

Where I live I couldn't justify the price difference between the BikesDirect products and brand-name bikes, so I went with a BD bike. Sure, I had some minor fit problems with it, but knowing the shops around here, I'm not sure I could have done any better locally. 

I rode the BD bike for 2 years...enjoyed every moment on it...gradually worked out my fit requirements, and eventually ordered a custom steel frame from an LBS that was much closer to what I needed than any off-the-rack brand name bike. I transferred the parts from my BD bike to the new frame and I'm still happy. Without those two years on the BD bike, I'm not sure I would have ended up with a bike as satisfactory as the one I have now. 

(Oh, and I had no problems dealing with my LBS re: parts, maintenance repairs, etc on my BD bike.) 

So I say, if you have a close idea of your frame geometry requirements, buy something from BD, play with it as long as you like, and upgrade later (or not) as you become more knowledgeable


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

Windsor and Trek bikes are great. We have a 2 Trek's, a Windsor, Scott, and 2 Fuji's at our house. I must say that the LBS has fixed every little problem that the TREK has had over the last 3 years...NO CHARGE. 

TREK has great service and warranty coverage.

The Windsor has had 0 problems except for adjustment that the LBS will charge $10-20 for.

You will be fine with either choice.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Here are my views on the subject (and it saves me lots of repetitive typing). 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=174190


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

1.) Buying from the LBS does not necessarily guarantee a good fit. My buddy rides a frame too small for him as it was all the shop had in stock. Well, the bike was made to "fit", but the stem is way long.

2.) Why not consider going used. You can often get a nice 3 year old bike for 1/3 the retail cost. Just do a little research to find a frame size that will get you close. Worst case is that you buy a used bike that you don't like and you sell it as a used bike, thus little or no depreciation.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Here's a little more to think about.

Some mention has been made here about the bonuses of buying from an LBS. I'll throw in a little clarification. Riding a road bike requires a good fit. That means the right size frame (within the bike you buy), then making that frame fit to you the best it can. So, after you choose the size of bike, your shop should fit you to the bike. That means putting you on a trainer and setting you up in something called a neutral position. Then it is an ongoing process to modify your position on the bike to be as comfortable and powerful as it can be. With a new rider this will probably take a minimum of 2 but probably more sessions. It will depend on many factors including your fitness, flexibility the communication between you and the fitter and if you follow any suggestions for training/stretching/etc. they might give you. At the very least your first fitting session should be free. Our shop does all fitting free for bikes purchased there. And you should be able to swap parts for the correct size (at the same price) without charge as well. If your shop doesn't provide real fitting services, leave without spending a dime. Fitting services can range from the shop labor rate (see below) to several hundred dollars for either a super "techy" fit (not really applicable) or a proper medical fit if you have some issues.

Another thing that can be a money saver for you is if the shop does "free Labor." I don't mean 1 free tune up. I mean they'll perform maintenance and repairs on your bike for only the cost of any parts that are needed. Shop labor rates vary throughout the country, but seem to average in the $60-$70/hour range. A well maintained bike can be properly tuned up in 30 to 45 minutes. A tune up is making any or all adjustments that don't require a part to be added to the bike, lubrication of the chain and checking the entire bike for safety/damage issues. We recommend customers come in more often to keep their bikes in good shape. A wrecked bike can take an hour or much longer. It doesn't take long to rack up some savings with free labor.

Good luck.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

+1 to Indyfan!

I am very grateful for having my LBS and knowing the guys that work there. They have been incredibly helpful in every way imaginable from free tune-ups (because I bought the bike there) to free fitting sessions to good discounts.

In the end it doesn't really matter where you buy your bike so long as it fits and you can afford to keep it maintained.


----------

